# Swimming after being neutered



## trott27 (Jun 5, 2011)

My dog was neutered 12 days ago and his wound looks fine. No swelling, no redness...he's as energetic and playful as ever and he never pays any attention to the area(except for general grooming). My question is...do you think it's safe for him to swim/play in water? We took him to a Spay and Neuter clinic and they told us to wait 2 weeks. Will the 2 days really matter?

Thanks!


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

I always try to err on the side of caution for these sorts of things. If my vet told me to wait two weeks, I'd probably wait three, just to make extra sure that everything was all healed up. That's just me, though.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I would say that you should call a vet and ask WHY the 2 week rule. Meaning, it is to prevent bacteria etc from lake/river water getting into the surgery site? Is it because soaking in water could slow the healing? Because chlorine from a pool with irritate the sensitive healing skin?

If you just want to cool your dog down, I wouldn't see any reason that you could let him under a sprinkler or spray with a hose since it would be 1)clean, drinkable water and 2)not really staying on the surgery site like if he was swimming. I am reasoning this out based on treatment of human injuries.

But otherwise, I'd wait the 2 weeks before letting him immerse himself in water and definitely wait if the water he is going in is not "clean" (any natural body of water has loads of little nasties in it)


----------

